# Team Lead Training



## MichiganGirl555 (Oct 30, 2021)

Hey guys! I just recently came back to Target after a few month leave, I've decided that this time around I want to go above and beyond to hopefully work up to a team lead position. I am hoping for some great advice/insight on what sort of things I can start doing now. Maybe even some learning/training subjects I could look into on my own time to improve(books, websites etc.). Thank you in advance!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 31, 2021)

Welcome!
Be stellar & global.








						A question about TL development.
					

A few weeks ago, I talked with my GM ETL about leadership positions. We chatted and she brough up additonal "developmental activities" around the store to help me as I stay in the pipeline and unofficially train to be a leader. This included being the Seasonal DBO, which is easy so far. Our...




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------

